#ubuntu-google 2015-12-03
<fo0bar> test
<balloons> ohh, does this mean we have logging now?
<balloons> yay
<flocculant> balloons: I could get you a xmas present with a penny - seems you're easily pleased :D
<balloons> indeed, hah
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-04
<jose> balloons: yes, it means we have logging now :D
<flocculant> oh meh
<flocculant> how do you publish a task?
<flocculant> how do you add mentors?
<flocculant> jose: knome tells me you've been pinging him about gci - you can ping me :)
<balloons> You can't add mentors, but you can add tasks
<balloons> It's l linked from the wiki
<flocculant> so how did you manage to have me as a mentor on your things?
<flocculant> and I've added tasks but it just says not published
<balloons> Right. I'm an admin so i can publish tasks
<flocculant> aah right - that all makes sense now then :p
<flocculant> so you can add mentors?
<balloons> kenvandine, you should have an invite now
<balloons> flocculant, yes, sure. tell me the tasks you want them added to
<flocculant> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5238616775196672/
<flocculant> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5332896474726400/
<flocculant> add you please
<flocculant> balloons: also - we're looking at some other tasks to add - possibly over the weekend
<balloons> done and published. thanks
<kenvandine> balloons, thx!
<popey> balloons, DanChapman has a bunch of tasks to add over the weekend too
<popey> balloons, also, i made kenvandine mentor for the bacon2d one ;)
<balloons> popey, hehe, I saw that someone had done so :-)
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-05
<g3ky> Hi, Anyone around?
<g3ky> Need some help with countif in google sheets.
<balloons> g3ky, to clarify, this isn't a support channel for google products, sorry. We are here to work on Google Code In tasks
<g3ky> balloons, Thanks for replying. Duly noted.
<samsruti> new tasks are awesome
<samsruti> students will able to learn all core apps :)
<samsruti> popey can you add me to review these tasks also : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13718251/
<samsruti> ^DanChapman or ^balloons
<samsruti> i mean can any one of you assign these kind of tasks ?
<jose> flocculant: if you need mentors added please lmk
<jose> marcoceppi: you said you had some tasks to add - mind adding them asap please? contest starts on Monday!
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-06
<samsruti> hey everyone :)
<samsruti> i think we are going adding up many beginner tasks
<samsruti> so if we add manyy beginner task then we cant determine the capability of students ( i.e choosing the Grand Prize Winners )
<samsruti> so we should add some intermediate tasks
<balloons> samsruti, yes we need a good mix. I think we are doing OK on the mix at the moment. Most of the tasks we are adding from now on will not be beginner tasks
<balloons> samsruti, I added you to the tasks
<flocculant> added 3 tasks which need approval - thanks
<wxl> just added my first task if someone can check it over https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5490678339469312/
<wxl> i wrote it for lubuntu but perhaps it would be better to add instances of a more common task (to improve bugs)
<wxl> however going through lubuntu packages team is the canonical way to find lubuntu bugs so that's sort of unique
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-04
<m4sk1n_> flexiondotorg: popey: ping
<dows> hi m4sk1n where are you from?
<m4sk1n_> dows: Poland 🇵🇱
<dows> ah nice
<dows> greetings from malaysia
<m4sk1n_> greetings from Poland :)
<popey> morning
<m4sk1n_> hi popey
<m4sk1n_> popey: can you review/approve my task?
<popey> Just in a meeting, will look at it in a short while.
<m4sk1n_> ok
<m4sk1n_> there's probably no way to do it bad…
<m4sk1n_> “FOLLOW THE * SNAP CREATION TUTORIAL” tasks are the easiest ones…
<popey> hah, true, but we've had some where people just reply "done it" with no proof of work
<m4sk1n_> I have completed 3 more tasks of this type…
<Villy> Hi
<Villy> I need some help.
<sjal> hey Villy what do you need?
<Villy> In task https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4701422455095296/
<Villy> I'm not clear!!
<Villy> Can you explain thoroughly?🙏🙏🙏
<Villy> Please 😁😁😁
<sjal> Can you pinpoint the exact thing you don't understand?
<Villy> I have a language problem
<sjal> Yeah but you don't know how to follow the tutorial
<sjal> or you have trouble creating a snap?
<Villy> I'm not understand sentence "file bugs (if found) at the external link."
<Villy> What is mean?
<m4sk1n_> “file bugs” menas the same what “report bugs”
<Villy> What should I send?
<m4sk1n_> create bug report if you found one
<m4sk1n_> if everything's ok, just don't report anything
<Villy> And how to follow tutorial?
<Villy> https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/c   right?
<Villy> I'm readed, How to submit?
<m4sk1n_> I think that the steps are explained with very easy to understand words
<m4sk1n_> even I can understand it XD
<m4sk1n_> about week ago I joked that this year there should be task to translate tasks for next year to other language :D
<Villy> I'm present >>> Thai language
<sergiusens> daniellimws hey there! So once elopio says hi here I suggest you two communicate :-)
<elopio> Hello everybody😃
<daniellimws> hello :D
<elopio> daniellimws how can I help you?
<daniellimws> nothing much i suppose, just chilling here
<daniellimws> perhaps sergiusens was referring to the cla issue
<daniellimws> somehow for my first commit the cla check passed but for the future ones it didn't
<daniellimws> possibly due to my launchpad account having a different email from my github, but i've just added it so it should be ok (i hope)
<elopio> I will re-run it and we will see
<heesen>  hi elopio, kyrofa and sergiusens.
<elopio> Hello heesen, welcome
<m4sk1n_> popey: another task to review :D
<heesen> For the Answer a snapcraft question in askubuntu task I have submit a screenshot of my answer it is enough ?
<popey> Or a link to the answer. Every askubuntu question has a "share" link under it, use that
<heesen> ok thanks
<heesen> I have done it waiting for review
<alexy> hi elopio and sergiusens
<elopio> hello alexy, welcome.
<elopio> let us know if you have any questions with your task.
<zgredinzyyy> hi everyone !
<Razvan> hi elopio
<Razvan> hi sergiusens
<Razvan> my name is Razvan
<elopio> Hello Razvan, nice to meet you.
<Razvan> Elopio, i do have a problem with the code-in task
<Guest93982> hi
<Guest93982> I want to translate a video
<Razvan> In the several videos the word "snaps" are common. Should i translate those too?
<elopio> Razvan: no, please leave that untranslated
<Razvan> Ok
<elopio> Guest93982: cool, your translations will be appreciated.
<Guest93982> can I do this one ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3YvRALc2C0
<zgredinzyyy> i have one question elopio do I have to translate title and description?
<elopio> Guest93982: yes, go for it. I think youtube will tell you if it's already translated.
<elopio> zgredinzyyy: that would be nice, but I don't think youtube allows to display the translated info.
<m4sk1n_> Razvan: you can use “snap packages” term of it would make it easier to understand and only translate “packages”, like „pakiety snap” in Polish
<elopio> popey: could you upload the transcript for the videos to some github repo? I think that will make it nicer, like an index to sync on translations.
<Guest93982> ok nice
<elopio> popey: or, send them to me and I'll take care.
<Razvan> ok m4sk1n_
<m4sk1n_> that's what I did
<popey> elopio: uh, sorry, I don't understand what you want?
<elopio> popey the script of the videos you recorded.
<m4sk1n_> popey: when will you review my current submission? :)
<popey> elopio: which video are you after in particular?
<elopio> popey: all the short ones in youtube.com/snapcraftio
<popey> hm, will need to dig them  out, they're in separate google docs
<popey> elopio: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1N7UnX5Z3bdjBUDOJMy-3JCDGGBC4i5jgUQEEJDyxOEQ/edit#heading=h.63obnni4s0z4
<popey> elopio: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1U7MGGlKPJ106u8mCW3s1W5uGgPx82-HLwpNjRsndQlw/edit
<popey> elopio: https://docs.google.com/document/d/12FLARN0mgelYHzYD4a3AIjpjGGk1OOFigv48oYQtqc4/edit
<popey> elopio: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IGWg8gyH0qgdT_EvTlrSAt-bCC3vcAGccw3oUHQqayE/edit
<Razvan> the snapcraft command is the equal to snapcraft program? in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3YvRALc2C0
<elopio> Thank you 😃
<Razvan> at 00:07
<popey> Razvan: yes
<popey> Razvan: command / program, means the same
<elopio> popey: can we use a creative commons license for the videos?
<popey> they're currently whatever the default youtube license is, I'm fine with whatever license you want to use
<popey> CC-BY-SA perhaps?
<popey> m4sk1n_: your hostname is mastodon? :)
<elopio> popey: perfect
<m4sk1n_> popey: it's vps used to host mastodon instance
<popey> ahhhh
<popey> makes more sense now :)
<m4sk1n_> I was far from home yesterday, but my internet connection doesn't allow me to use SSH :D
<m4sk1n_> anyone else using Mastodon here? :)
<popey> I'm on it but don't use it much
<wxl> m4sk1n_: @wxl@soc.ialis.me
<wxl> also it may be notable that there's @lubuntu@mastodon.technology and @kubuntu@mastodon.rocks
<m4sk1n_> I knew about @lubuntu, but haven't know about @kubuntu, thanks
<Razvan> There is a problem if i added from myself somewords?
<Razvan> Like it sounds better if i use command: snapcraft push
<Razvan> than use snapcraft push
<Razvan> hey elopio
<Razvan> im done
<Razvan> that was the longest 2 mins from my life
<Razvan> what should i do now?
<Razvan> is there someone?
<Razvan> i finally ended translate and dont know what to do next.
<Razvan> @popey
<m4sk1n_> Razvan: don't use “@m4sk1n_” to mention someone on IRC, rather use “m4sk1n_:” or “m4sk1n_,”
<Razvan> there you are
<Razvan> now what should i do?
<Razvan> i've send the subtitles
<Razvan> elopio, i think you are the boss around here
<Razvan> m4sk1n_: i think im done here, right?
<Razvan> i've translated the video and send it
<wxl> m4sk1n_: admittedly it should work just the same
<wxl> unless your client sucks XD
<zgredinzyyy> elopio, when my job should be reviewed?
<elopio> zgredinzyyy: when a mentor gets to it. It shouldn't take a long long time, but you should be patient.
<elopio> I am just back from holidays, so I have a huge backlog of tasks to check. I hope I will get to it tonight.
<zgredinzyyy> Ok, im patient but it's my first time in "code in" and im a little bit excited and nervous so you know...
<zgredinzyyy> and good luck with work ;)
<elopio> zgredinzyyy: I know :) We appreciate a lot the work you are doing.
<m4sk1n_> popey: one more :P
<K4R4N> Elopio?
<K4R4N> Mentors :'(
<K4R4N> Where are you!!! :'(
<wxl> K4R4N: what do you need?
<m4sk1n_> don't cry K4R4N ;)
<m4sk1n_> popey: in fact my 1€/month VPS (while running Mastodon) works better than my notebook…
<balloons> welcome back elopio :-)
<m4sk1n_> not directly related to gci, but https://github.com/canonical-docs/snappy-docs/issues/218 do you think it looks 🅱etter after this commit?
<ubot93> Pull 218 in canonical-docs/snappy-docs "Make it a bit more understandable" [Open]
<elopio> hello balloons  :)
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-05
<thatcoderkid> Hello elopio!
<thatcoderkid> hello kyrofa
<thatcoderkid> hello sergiusens!
<thatcoderkid> helo popey!
<thatcoderkid> hello flexiondotorg
<daniellimws> hello
<daniellimws> im none of them though
<thatcoderkid> OK!
<thatcoderkid> Are you part of the ubuntu organization on GCI?
<daniellimws> no im also a participant
<elopio> hello thatcoderkid!
<Guest73036> Hello, Mr. Elopio. I don't see the problem with the task. Could you clarify, please? Also, please note, I am not very familiar with Github.
<elopio> hello Guest73036
<elopio> Guest73036: can you send me a link to your task?
<elopio> if you are not very familiar with github, you should follow the guide we linked in the task.
<Guest73036> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6286844134162432/
<Guest73036> By the way, I am Michelle. You said I did something wrong in github for the task.
<elopio> Guest73036: oh, you are Michelle :)
<Guest73036> Yes, lol.
<elopio> Guest73036: take a look here: https://github.com/canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com/pull/517/files
<ubot93> Pull 517 in canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com "Translation for How to burn a DVD on Windows" [Open]
<elopio> you modified the file CONTRIBUTING.md, and many others
<Guest73036> Ah, I see. My apologies.
<Guest73036> So, do I redo it and make another pull request?
<thatcoderkid> Hello elopio!
<thatcoderkid> I have an Idea to create a python snap that runs a simple homemade web server, with sockets
<elopio> Guest73036: yes, I think that would be easier. Close that one and start again. Take a look at this one: https://github.com/canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com/pull/505/files
<ubot93> Pull 505 in canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com "Add translated “basic-snap-usage” tutorial" [Merged]
<thatcoderkid> when I am done, do I just share a github link?
<elopio> thatcoderkid: yes, that works.
<Guest73036> Alright, thank you!
<thatcoderkid> Thank you!
<elopio> thatcoderkid: I would personally prefer if you add the snapcrafters team and maintain an existing app, so you learn how the community and the snapcrafter community works. But, that's just a suggestion, if you publish any python snap, we will accept the task.
<thatcoderkid> OK thanks!
<elopio> thanks to you
<daniellimws> hi elopio I've updated the answer https://askubuntu.com/questions/978639/mount-error-when-installed-using-snap/981802#981802
<daniellimws> can't submit as I'm currently on another task
<elopio> hello daniellimws
<elopio> the askubuntu moderators might have suggestions for your answer, but I will go ahead and approve your task
<elopio> thank you!
<daniellimws> thanks a lot :D
<elopio> daniellimws: you haven't submitted the task for review
<daniellimws> yea im in the middle of a different task right now
<daniellimws> I just happened to see your comment just now so I decided to modify the answer first
<elopio> daniellimws: ok, I will approve it when you submit it :)
<elopio> I don't seem to have a button to do it otherwise
<daniellimws> alright thanks
<aaaaaaa> Hey! Excited to contribute to ubuntu
<daniellimws> hey
<daniellimws> welcome
<m4sk1n_> aaaaaaa: we (at least me XD) are happy that making world better makes you excited!
<aaaaaaa> roughly how long does each task take here?
<m4sk1n_> popey: ping me if you'll find some time, 5 tasks to approve (if you can) :)
<m4sk1n_> aaaaaaa: it depends
<m4sk1n_> there are lots of tasks, some of them will take you less time than other tasks…
<daniellimws> well you can start with beginner tasks
<K4R4N> hey
<K4R4N> Need some help mentors
<daniellimws> hi, im no mentor but i could provide some help
<cheetah> hello
<daniellimws> hello
<daniellimws> welcome
<K4R4N> hey
<K4R4N> I need help with npm Node.js
<daniellimws> what's the issue
<zuck> hi  elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey and flexiondotorg.
<daniellimws> hello
<m4sk1n_> there should be bot called WelcomeCommittee reacting to these mentions…
<daniellimws> maybe ubot can do that
<m4sk1n_> afaik ubot has the same features on every channel
<m4sk1n_> it should be specific to this channel, because of these parts of tasks calling to “say hi to…”
<m4sk1n_> popey: waiting for review again…
<arcsaber> hello elopio
<arcsaber> i am going to talk https://github.com/shivam043/instantnews as my project
<arcsaber> for snapcraft
<arcsaber> (GCI)
<arcsaber> umm you there
<m4sk1n_> popey: one more :)
<popey> heh
<arcsaber> i am kinda like a noob to irc
<arcsaber> so bare with me
<m4sk1n_> I'm going to finish my tutorial (I'm waiting for feedback) and start another one today
<m4sk1n_> popey: one more :)
<m4sk1n_> one before last
<sergiusens> arcsaber be patient, specific folks are available at different timezones around the day
<sergiusens> in elopio's particular case, given his timezone, is just about to wake up ;-)
<m4sk1n_> sent last one, popey
<m4sk1n_> now it's time for more serious tasks
<daniellimws> hi sergiusens have you seen my task?
<daniellimws> pull request*
<daniellimws> because im refactoring storeapi, the conflicts need to be resolved before travis ci runs
<daniellimws> hopefully can let me know if there's anything wrong soon because its night time here
<thatcoderkid> Hello!
<daniellimws> Hello!
<thatcoderkid> I have a question: I am having trouble building a python snap
<daniellimws> what's the issue
<thatcoderkid> My code link is https://gihub.com/Thekiddiejsandpython/pastry-server
<thatcoderkid> My code link is https://github.com/Thekiddiejsandpython/pastry-server
<thatcoderkid> When I try to 'snapcraft prime'my snap, I get an error saying: subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['git', '-C', '/home/thatcoderkid/Desktop/Projects/pastry-server/parts/pastry-server/src', 'submodule', 'update', '--recursive', '--force']' returned non-zero exit status 128
<thatcoderkid> Is there anything wrong in my snapcraft.yaml file?
<daniellimws> hmm i'm having a look
<thatcoderkid> Thank you
<thatcoderkid> .
<daniellimws> thatcoderkid: it works fine here
<daniellimws> can you try snapcraft clean
<daniellimws> then try snapcraft prime again afterwards
<daniellimws> or make sure you have git installed?
<JDXWINCHESTER512> Hi to elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey and flexiondotorg
<JDXWINCHESTER512> Hi to elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey and flexiondot.org
<sergiusens> daniellimws I will have a chance to look at it in around 2 hours, sorry for the delay
<sergiusens> daniellimws do you know how to do git rebases?
<popey> hello JDXWINCHESTER512 :)
<sergiusens> JDXWINCHESTER512 hello
<daniellimws> alright thanks a lot, but its late so if there's any more work required i'll check tomorrow
<sergiusens> daniellimws no worries, leave it as submitted so time freezes and if there is more work required, I'll make sure I push it to the latest
<JDXWINCHESTER512> Just a tryna complete my GCI tasks, What's up?? ^^
<elopio> Hello!
<daniellimws> hi at the meantime while waiting I'm looking at https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5743915237900288/?sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False&sp-categories=1
<daniellimws> more specifically in storeapi/__init__.py
<daniellimws> I'm planning to add the unit test cases for snap_push_precheck, as it looks largely similar to register_key which already has unit test cases added
<daniellimws> may I know how can I know what are the exceptions to be expected, if any
<Razvan> hi
<daniellimws> hi
<Razvan> guess who's back
<daniellimws> you
<daniellimws> ?
<daniellimws> sorry im new here
<Razvan> i am looking for elopio or popey
<Razvan> are they here?
<sjal> Razvan: you can query them or just ask right here, right now
<Razvan> i want to know if they found a romanian translator
<Razvan> so i can continue with tasks on gci
<m4sk1n_> Razvan: maybe someone from #ubuntu-ro ?
<elopio> Razvan: hi
<elopio> I'm still trying to find a romanian translator who wants to join us as mentors
<daniellimws> is there a chinese translator, if so i'll take up the translation tasks
<daniellimws> or malay
<elopio> daniellimws: go ahead and translate. I will find one for you.
<elopio> this just needs a little patience, because I've already hit the limit of messages I can send through launchpad and need to wait 10 hours to send more :)
<daniellimws> alright thanks
<elopio> thanks to you.
<elopio> popey: you sent me scripts for videos not yet in youtube. I guess I shouldn't publish those yet, right?
<Razvan> i think on my translation are some mistakes
<Razvan> is this a problem?
<Razvan> they are minor ones
<daniellimws> by the way are the people in charge of stuff more related to gnome like didrocks online here?
<azhan> hello elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey and flexiondotorg.
<kyrofa> Hey there azhan!
<elopio> hello azhan !
<popey> hiya
<azhan> elopio, do you have any advice on what python project to pursue for first snap
<elopio> azhan: yes I do. Do you like the comman line?
<elopio> *command
<azhan> I am fine with it, yes
<azhan> its fun writing bash
<elopio> azhan: I suggest to package this one: https://github.com/chrisallenlane/cheat
<azhan> thanks!
<m4sk1n_> Some task disappeared… does it mean that somebody else claimed them?
<elopio> m4sk1n_: maybe. Which are you looking for?
<m4sk1n_> it was related to snapcraft code, to refactor something, iirc
<elopio> m4sk1n_: I don't remember a refactor task for snapcraft.
<m4sk1n_> ok
<m4sk1n_> elopio: submitted for review
<deniskamazur> Could sb please review my PR https://github.com/elopio/random-scripts/pull/1
<ubot93> Pull 1 in elopio/random-scripts "Add gathering data from github" [Open]
<heesen> just a quick question for the Answer a snapcraft question in askubuntu task can the question already have a answer and you give another
<m4sk1n_> https://github.com/canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com/pull/528 can I get some feedback from you?
<ubot93> Pull 528 in canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com "[WIP] Tutorial for two factor authentication" [Open]
<m4sk1n_> sergiusens: can you look at my task?
<m4sk1n_> (please)
<sergiusens> m4sk1n_ not at this moment, but maybe  elopio can^
<m4sk1n_> ok
<deniskamazur> Updated PR, could sb please check
<deniskamazur> https://github.com/elopio/random-scripts/pull/1
<ubot93> Pull 1 in elopio/random-scripts "Add gathering data from github" [Open]
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-06
<thatcoderkid> hello! I have an issue with my snap code: https://github.com/Thekiddiejsandpython/hello-python-snap.git
<thatcoderkid> I get an error: ValueError: local source (../src"..., 53ValueError: local source (../src) is not a directory
<thatcoderkid> Can I please have some help?
<m4sk1n_> popey: can you review my task? :p
<shailesh> hi elopio
<shailesh> hi kyrofa
<shailesh> hi sergiusens
<popey> m4sk1n_: heya. I am afk today. Will have a look later if nobody else gets to it before me
<m4sk1n_> ok
<m4sk1n_> flexiondotorg: ping :)
<daniellimws> hi, curious how is it possible for one to unregister a name from the snap store
<daniellimws> in the case where one decides to change the name or decided that it is no longer useful
<elopio> daniellimws: you can't unregister. The names can be transferred, and you can close all the channels.
<daniellimws> how can that be done?
<daniellimws> more specifically I tried to create a snap for this repo https://github.com/dj3500/hightail/pull/105
<ubot93> Pull 105 in dj3500/hightail "Add snapcraft" [Open]
<daniellimws> how can I transfer the name to that user instead
<kyrofa> daniellimws, you just need to talk to the store folks and request they transfer the name to that user's account
<kyrofa> (so make sure they have one)
<deniskamazur> Hi, have some questions about this task - https://community.ubuntu.com/t/adding-terminal-notifications-for-completed-commands-to-the-default-desktop/212?
<deniskamazur>  Mazur Denis December 6, 2017 at 19:47 (MSK) Hi, have some question about this task  Can I use any language for this task? Where should I PR my changes or can I create a separate project? Should It work for all kinds of terminals?
<elopio> deniskamazur: you can leave your questions there in the forum. I think didrocks is the mentor for that one, and he's not here but he will get notified when you reply there.
<deniskamazur> alright, thanks
<m4sk1n_> flexiondotorg: popey: ping
<flexiondotorg> m4sk1n_: Just got home from a conference in London. We'll take a look in the morning ☺️
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-07
<sangbum> hi there!
<sangbum> I've just picked up the task to 'Package and publish your first nodejs snap'
<sangbum> elopio: would https://www.npmjs.com/package/now it be a good choice?
<elopio> Hello sangbum
<elopio> sangbum: that one might be a little complicated. If it's your first one, maybe you should start with one less complex.
<elopio> sangbum: what would you say about https://github.com/santinic/how2 ?
<sangbum> elopio: that also looks great!
<sangbum> elopio: can i go with that one?
<elopio> sangbum: sure, go ahead
<elopio> sangbum: oh, wait, I've just found that somebody already started with how2: https://blog.simos.info/how-to-create-a-snap-for-how2-stackoverflow-from-the-terminal-in-ubuntu-16-04/
<elopio> I know, this one: https://github.com/prettier/prettier
<elopio> sangbum: how does it look?
<sangbum> elopio: that looks pretty, but how do you think about https://github.com/sinedied/backslide ?
<sangbum> elopio: if that also seems to be complex, i'll first start with prettier
<elopio> sangbum: backslide seems nice.
<sangbum> elopio: ok, then i'll work on it
<heesen> hello
<heesen> i/
<heesen> I am Heesen from Mauritius
<sangbum> hi heesen!
<heesen> Hi
<PixelHir> Hello
<PixelHir> I have a problem
<PixelHir> Because my task wasn't revieved for 2 days
<Heesen> If any need help just tell me
<m4sk1n_> degville: davidcalle: can you take a look at my task, please?
<davidcalle> m4sk1n_: hey, yes, today
<Heesen> yes what is it
<m4sk1n> thanks davidcalle
<daniellimws> hi is sergiusens gonna be free today? haven't heard from him regarding my task for 2 days already
<popey> I think he was at a conference yesterday. he's based in south america so will wake a bit later
<daniellimws> ah alright thanks
<goldflake> hi, can I talk about GCI related stuff here?
<daniellimws> yea this channel is dedicated for GCI
<goldflake> alright
<goldflake> so I claimed the task to translate ubuntu UI components
<goldflake> and submitted the link for review (as I had already translated some strings)
<goldflake> the mentor said to work on it more and paused for submission
<goldflake> given that this was three days ago with no follow-up (I sent a proposition to translate n strings in m days so that I can give more time to other tasks as well)
<goldflake> I submitted the task for review again (https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6740570812710912/)
<goldflake> so, can I know if I might proceed with other tasks as well considering my submission will get accepted (I recently translated 24 Pull Requests Website, so I do that stuff periodically)
<goldflake> ??
<daniellimws> yea i think that should be fine
<daniellimws> then you can just submit a new one right when your task gets approved
<daniellimws> by the way what's a 24 Pull Requests Website
<goldflake> this is it (https://24pullrequests.com/) I localize MDN content also (to hi-IN specifically)
<goldflake> so shall i start finding other tasks (considering this will get accepted) ?
<daniellimws> im not very sure if 24 pull requests is related to gci
<daniellimws> i think you need to complete the tasks
<goldflake> https://launchpad.net/~sambhav2612/+activity << already completed
<daniellimws> wait sorry i think i misunderstood
<goldflake> it was just a reference
<daniellimws> yea i realised sorry
<goldflake> so shall i start finding other tasks (considering this will get accepted) ?
<daniellimws> yea
<goldflake> cool
<Razvan> elopio
<Razvan> sergiusens
<sergiusens> hello
<Razvan> how much time should i wait for getting a response on that task?
<sergiusens> ann: if anyone pinged me in the past 2-3 hours I lost it
<Razvan> i am losing time for other tasking
<sergiusens> Razvan which one?
<Razvan> subtitle one
<sergiusens> depends on the timezone/time of day  it was submitted and its complexity
<Razvan> this is the third day
<Razvan> after i submited
<sergiusens> Razvan ok, I think that is on elopio and he needs to double down on this
<sergiusens> he should be up soon
<sergiusens> I'll prod him to get it approved during his first hours of being awake ;-)
<daniellimws> hi sergiusens I missed out on your message that day about git rebasing
<daniellimws> I tried but seems to have made things worse... still noob at git
<sergiusens> daniellimws no worries, I just reviewed your PR, this is a great start
<daniellimws> alright just saw it, thanks
<Razvan> sergiusens
<Heesen> Hi just asking if Martin Wimpress could review my task please
<daniellimws> um sergiusens i think i just screwed up my local branch pretty badly
<daniellimws> should I 1) delete everything and start over 2) have very ugly commit log 3) save me
<daniellimws> because I tried to pull from master I think and now the codespell errors are all there again
<daniellimws> I don't think I should fix those since they are not part of the commit
<daniellimws> pull request*
<daniellimws> okay I think I just fixed it
<elopio> Hey Heesen, can you link to your task? Martin is not around, but maybe we can find another mentor.
<Heesen> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5080759628988416/
<Heesen> It has 40 hours since I submitted the task
<wxl> Heesen: what about the sharing with your friends bit?
<wxl> Heesen: and geth?
<m4sk1n_> davidcalle: is it ok now?
<Heesen> No still not good.
<wxl> I'm sorry?
<Heesen> I don' understand what you are referring to .. please clarify
<wxl> Heesen: you provided proof of having done the first part of the tutorial. What about the second part (the geth example) or the "sharing with your friends" section?
<Heesen> ok will get to it
<Heesen> what proof is needed for the sharing with friends part
<Heesen> ?
<wxl> Heesen: well you should be able to show it uploaded, no?
<Heesen> just a screenshot of them in the store
<Heesen> I have submitted a screenshot
<wxl> Heesen: how about a link to the snapcraft store?
<wxl> Heesen: also did you push to GitHub and turn on the automated buids? a link the repo there would be good
<JokingLaugh> Hello everyon!
<JokingLaugh> Hi to elopio, kyrofa and sergiusens especially :D
<kyrofa> Hey there JokingLaugh
<elanse> @sergiusens hi
<elanse> @ kyrofa hi
<kyrofa> Hello elanse!
<elanse> @elopia hy
<elopio> hello JokingLaugh, hello elanse
<JokingLaugh> Hey! How are you?
<elopio> I'm good, how are you?
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-08
<daniellimws> hi sergiusens I asked some questions in my pull request
<sergiusens> daniellimws I think it would be best if the tests are adapted
<sergiusens> daniellimws I think it would be best if the tests are adapted
<daniellimws> okay sure
<elanse> what do i do when i have finished?
<Heesen> Done
<jomeer> hi elopio
<jomeer> hi kyrofa
<elopio> Hello jomeer
<jomeer> https://bit.ly/ugcicandidates
<jomeer> elopio Can you help me to choose one of these project please
<jomeer> the easiest :p
<Tanesh> Hi. My name is Tanesh Chuckowree.I'm a student pleased to work with you all.
<nathanielim> hello
<nathanielim> this is my first day joining google code in, nice to meet you all
<daniellimws> hi nice to meet you
<Heesen> Hi could Martin Wimpress or  Alan Pope please take a look at my task it has been 2 days
<m4sk1n_> davidcalle: I have started another tutorial, but I'm still waiting for review of this one :)
<heesen> Hi everyone
<m4sk1n_> hi
<heesen> could some take a look at my task I have been waiting for 2 days
<elopio> heesen: please share the link to your task
<heesen> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5080759628988416/
<konrad11901> Hi elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey and flexiondotorg! I've just claimed a Google Code-in task called "Package and publish you first python snap". I'd like to choose "tosheets" utility (from https://github.com/kren1/tosheets) as a project to snap. Is that OK?
<wxl> link the original tasks, please, konrad11901
<elopio> Hi Konrad11901
<kyrofa> Hey there konrad11901! I don't see any snaps with that name
<kyrofa> (so yes, I suspect it's fine)
<elopio> If you like it, it's ok
<m4sk1n_> cześć konrad11901
<konrad11901> Ok, so I'll try to snap it and report back on my Code-in dashboard. Thanks!
<konrad11901> Cześć m4sk1n_ :)
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-09
<konrad11901> Hi everyone, as a part of my Google Code-in task, I've just created a new topic on Snapcraft forum (https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-tosheets/3109) in which I ask for some tests of my snap for tosheets. If you have some free time, I'd be really thankful for your help! :)
<daniellimws> hi i remembered last week there was a task to do something about snapcraft stats
<daniellimws> it's not there now can someone provide the link to the completed one? would like to have a look
<m4sk1n_> konrad11901: w sumie zerknę
<konrad11901> ok, dzięki :)
<m4sk1n_> ciekawe czy ktoś z Polski jeszcze bierze udział
<m4sk1n_> bo na IRC nikogo z polskim IP nie widziałem więcej…
<konrad11901> no, ciekawe
<m4sk1n_> konrad11901: nie dodałeś pluga „desktop”
<m4sk1n_> zrobiłem PR nawet :D
<konrad11901> o kurczę, testowałem wiele różnych plugów dzisiaj i musiałem przeoczyć w tych testach desktopa
<konrad11901> bardzo Ci dziękuję :)
<m4sk1n_> nie ma za co…
<konrad11901> Hi all, I have one question about the docs located on docs.snapchat.io website: are they created from github.com/canonical-docs/snappy-docs immedietely or with some sort of delay?
<konrad11901> immediately*
<konrad11901> docs.snapcraft.io*, yeah, quite a stupid mistake, sorry
<m4sk1n_> nottrobin from #snappy should know
<konrad11901> ok, I'll ask him about it, thanks
<m4sk1n_> are you waiting for something?
<konrad11901> no, I was just checking the /build-snaps/rust tutorial, when I stumbled upon a part which isn't correctly formatted, but on GitHub this issue doesn't seem to occur
<konrad11901> so I thought that there is maybe a delay between the github and docs.snapcraft.io
<m4sk1n_> looks like it's because of differences in markdown parser…
<m4sk1n_> caused by space
<konrad11901> you might be right
<konrad11901> anyway, since I'm doing the "Follow the rust snap creation tutorial", I'll create a new issue about it
<m4sk1n_> you can remove this space and make PR :)
<m4sk1n_> do not create issue if you can create PR
<konrad11901> hmm, theoretically the task asks to "file bugs (if found) at the external link. " ;)
<konrad11901> but yeah, creating a PR is a better idea
<m4sk1n_> I'm curious of what did davidcalle mean by saying “we are looking into making something a bit special for code-in students, probable by end of next week :)” :D
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-10
<AmyD> hi elopio and sergiusens
<Simran> Hi Elopio! 😄
<karthik_geek14> I had submitted my task for review nearly 60 hours ago. Still did not hear back. Can anyone help me?
<jakewalker> Hi elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey and flexiondotorg!
<m4sk1n_> hi
<konrad11901_> Hi all, I have one technical question about snaps: if the application I want to snap runs another app (soffice from LibreOffice), is there any other way to make it working except setting the confinement to "classic"?
<satioshy> hello
<konrad11901> hi
<satioshy> how are you konrad
<konrad11901> fine, thanks, and you?
<satioshy> good, just having a few problems with one of the tasks I´m doing
<konrad11901> what problems do you have?
<konrad11901> maybe I can help
<satioshy> Well I´m trying to create a python snap from a project, and this project doesnt have a setup.py
<satioshy> so snapcraft doesnt have a way to turn it into an executable for when you install it via snap
<konrad11901> umm, I don't know how to help, my experience with Python is very small, sorry :(
<konrad11901> maybe someone more experienced will be able to help
<satioshy> hopefully so, the problem is really annoying :(
